# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  تبدیل html to pdf در laravel

## Hamed Beyranvand

سلام دوستان. کتابخانه ای سراغ ندارین برای تبدیل html به pdf؟؟؟یکی به اسم wkhtml2pdf پیدا کردم که همش خطا میده و اخرشم نفهمیدم چطوری رفع کنم خطاشو!!اگه یک کتابخانه که راحت باشه و مستندات خوبی ام داشته باشه رو می شناسین لطفا معرفی کنین.بسیار ممنون

----------


## ni.alpr

یکی از پکیج های خیلی خوبی که من دیدم این بوده . 
برای کارای ساده خیلی راحت راه می ندازتتون.

*DOMPDF Wrapper for Laravel 4*

----------


## Hamed Beyranvand

ممنون دوست عزیز.خیلی هارو امتحان کردم از جمله این package ولی مشکل داره با حروف فارسی(utf8).نوشته که پشتیبانی می کنه ولی...
راه دیگه ای وجود نداره؟؟؟؟!!!

----------


## ni.alpr

*Tip: UTF-8 support*

In your templates, set the UTF-8 Metatag:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"/>
 
این کار رو هم انجام دادید ؟ اگه آره ، یه نمونه از چیزی که بهتون خروجی میده رو همینجا بزارید.

----------


## Hamed Beyranvand

اره،این کارو هم انجام دادم.اصلا هر کلمه فارسی که بنویسم رو نشون نمیده.هیچی نشون نمیده!!!! :ناراحت: همون نمونه ساده ای که خودش نوشته من توش یه کلمه فارسی تایپ کنم نمایش نمیده اصلا!!

$pdf = App::make('dompdf');
$pdf->loadHTML('<h1>سلام</h1>');
return $pdf->stream();

----------


## rahahost

سلام.

منم تست زدم ، متاسفانه به نتیجه نرسیدم و همین مشکل ( نشون ندادن فونت فارسی ) رو داشتم !
یه نمونه php پیدا کردم که درست کار میکنه اما یه نفر لازمه که اینو تبدیلش کنه به پکیج که بشه راحت ازش استفاده کرد و الا دردسر داره !

----------


## Mahdi-563

من واسه خودمون فونت اختصاصی برای یونی کد درست کردم

البته ما داریم با tcpdf کار می کنیم

خواستین فونت نازینین و غیره را براتون تبدیل کنم

----------


## rahahost

> من واسه خودمون فونت اختصاصی برای یونی کد درست کردم
> 
> البته ما داریم با tcpdf کار می کنیم
> 
> خواستین فونت نازینین و غیره را براتون تبدیل کنم




سلام .

ممنون میشم قرار بدید ، خیلی بکار میاد :)

لطفا طریقه استفاده رو هم با یه مثال کوچیک قرار بدید 

متشکرم .

----------


## Mahdi-563

داخل شاخه TOOLS یه ابزار برای تولید فونت های مخوص به خودش داره


شرمنده دیر جواب دادم، فرصت زیادی برای این فروم ندارم

----------


## rahahost

> داخل شاخه TOOLS یه ابزار برای تولید فونت های مخوص به خودش داره
> 
> 
> شرمنده دیر جواب دادم، فرصت زیادی برای این فروم ندارم



تو پوشه Tools ؟
فایل رو ضمیمه نکردید !

----------


## Hamed Beyranvand

یه mpdf هست عالیه.میتونید از اینم استفاده کنید

----------


## Mahdi-563

> تو پوشه Tools ؟
> فایل رو ضمیمه نکردید !


شرمنده من اکثر توی منزل این فرم را چک می کنم و توی منزل هم دسترسی به پروژه های شرکت ندارم

اگه براتوان مهمه ایملتون را برام پ.خ کنید براتون در اولن فرصت ارسال می کنم.

ضمنا قدرتی که tcpdf داره mpdf نداره ما اینو برای پروژه خیلی بزرگ دولتی استفاده کردیم و خلیی تحقیق کردیم که tcpdf  رو انتخاب کردیم.

بازم شرمنده  :ناراحت:

----------


## rahahost

سلام دوستان ، ببخشید که تاپیک قدیمی رو دوباره بالا آوردم .

این مشکل همچنن حل نشده !
کسی راهه حلی نداره برای استفاده از زبان فارسی برای تبدیل صفحه به pdf ؟

من از پکیج barryvdh/laravel-dompdf استفاده کردم اما با زبان فاسی مشکل داره !
چند روش پیشنهادشده رو امتحان کردم ، مثلا :
قرار دادن کرکتر ست utf-8 درون فایل blade اما فایده نداشت .
گفته شده بود از فونت هایی که معرفی شده استفاده کنم که کردم و کمی جواب گرفتم اما حروف از هم جدا شده بود و نهایتا بازم نشد ازش استفاده ی درستی کرد !


```

body { font-family: DejaVu Sans, sans-serif; }
```

راهه دیگه ای رو ندیدم که برای ای پکیج معرفی کرده باشن !

کاری که ن لازم دارم اینه که :
یه صفحه از وع blade رو برام تبدیل به pdf کنه و خروجی بده ، همین :)

لاراول 4.2 استفاده میکنم .

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید .

----------


## rafig256

با سلام
گرچه تاپیک قدیمیه اما چون دیدم به نتیجه ای نرسیده گفتم نتیجه رو بزارم.
دست کم از جستجوهایی که به تاپیک هدایت می شه دست خالی خارج نشن. 
می تونید پکیج زیر رو استفاده کنید. این پکیج باید جواب بده:
https://github.com/niklasravnsborg/laravel-pdf

----------


## taherdesign

فکر کنم من دیر به این پست رسیدم . الان پکیج های خوبی برای این کار اومده

----------

